# what helped me more than anything



## 16290 (Jun 1, 2005)

Have had IBS for seven years....tried everything...was a member for years...know about the calcium ...it helped butMETEOSPAMYL has been priceless for me....controls gas, bloat, and is an antispamal...slows down the digestion...is not an antidiarheal and able to have normal BM the next day...not all during the day.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

HiDo you know what it is? Prescription?I'd like more info...thanksJeanne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

"Meteospasmyl is a most widely used drug for irritable bowel syndrome. It contains 60 mg alverine citrate and 300 mg simethicone." From a paper. Most of the google sites are foreign language so I don't know where all this is available.In the US simethicone is available over the counter.Alverine Citrate sounds like it is an antispasmodic. It looks like they have it in the UK?


> quote:Spasmonal alverine citrate


 from the IBSgroup drug page is a brand name for it.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Kath-Have you tried it? Wonder why it hasn't been mentioned on this site before..or at least not recently.Jeanne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've not seen that mix, but I think Spasmonol gets occasional mention, I thinkDrugs that are not appoved in the US usually get pretty low levels of info on them. If I recall correctly, I think Spasmonol, like Simethicone (that you can get OTC in the US) are very hit and miss. (Spasmonol like any of the antispasmodic meds) They work well for some people and do nothing for others.I haven't done a whole site search to see if it has ever been mentioned before, but google for the combo brings up mostly non-English sites (French I think and others) and a few UK sites.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

recent spasmonol posts


----------



## Larry (Jun 15, 2005)

Where do you purchase this?


----------

